# Hello, fellow Bretheren!



## EricInTheFlesh (Jan 10, 2014)

Just stopping by to give greetings! I'm a newly accepted Entered Apprentice at Lake Harriet Lodge #277 in Minnesota. I really enjoy the various aspects of Freemasonry, and am really looking forward to performing my proficiencies, learning more about the Craft, and helping out my newfound lodge. I've been looking for a way to better myself, and am glad to have found it. So, hello to each and every one of you!

By the way, I'm looking for a tattoo artist to engrave my body with the Square and Compass once I am raised and of right to do so. If anyone knows a Brother in MN who can do tattoo work, I am willing to travel a fair distance to get my tattoo done.

Best Regards,
Eric


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 10, 2014)

Come brother from New Orleans la 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome lol


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## thill (Jan 11, 2014)

Stop by Winona, think we have some one that can help


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## LastKingSha174 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the Fraternity and boards!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 15, 2014)

Long distance welcome to you from here in London, England.


----------



## cog41 (Jan 15, 2014)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome aboard. I wish you the best of luck on your journey through Masonry.


----------



## vimal (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome Brother


Bro. Vimal
Lodge Rajasabai 212
India


----------



## CuAllaidh (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome brother


----------

